# Gesucht: das beste Weltraumspiel - Stimmt jetzt für euren Favoriten



## TheKhoaNguyen (28. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gesucht: das beste Weltraumspiel - Stimmt jetzt für euren Favoriten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gesucht: das beste Weltraumspiel - Stimmt jetzt für euren Favoriten


----------



## Heeze (28. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn "l-war"?


----------



## Emke (28. Mai 2012)

Freelancer, what else?


----------



## Kristian (28. Mai 2012)

Freelancer und X3 vorne... beides sehr gute Weltraumspiele, wobei Freelancer eine tiefere Story bietet.

Eve-Online kennen leider nur zu wenige und es nicht zugänglich genug für Normalsterbliche mit Arbeit und Freunden... ansonsten auch ein sehr faszinierendes Spiel, welches ich nie wirklich spielen konnte.


----------



## Hamil (28. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ihr habt beim Bild Civ IV und Alpha Centauri verwechselt... Krieger mit Keulen passt nicht so richtig zu einer weltraumbefahrenden Zivilisation.


----------



## Heeze (28. Mai 2012)

Freelancer, Homeworld 2 oder X3, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden :/


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2012)

Wing Commander Teil 1 und Freelancer.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich die Liste noch um eins ergänzen darf: Star Trek: Armada. Für mich als Trekkie damals ein Erlebnis, selten so eine spannende Kampagne in einem Echtzeit-Strategiespiel erlebt 
Ansonsten gehören meine Stimmen aber Freespace 2 und Nexus: The Jupiter Incident. Beides grandiose Spiele, mit denen ich mich jeweils seeehr lange beschäftigt habe. Schön wars


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Mai 2012)

Mir fehlt Star Wolves in der Liste. 
Star Wolves

Jedes mal wenn ich Freelancer lese, muss ich mich über meine damalige Dummheit ärgern, durch diese ich es dann nicht gekauft und gespielt habe.

Aber gut, ist das einzige Spiel bei dem das so ist.


----------



## Coldharbour (28. Mai 2012)

Was ist mit der Doom Reihe...insbesondere Teil 3?


----------



## Pudwerx (28. Mai 2012)

Ich vermisse Elite.


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2012)

Coldharbour schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Doom Reihe...insbesondere Teil 3?


Eine super Reihe. Aber wenn ich an "Weltraumspiel" denke, dann denke ich an Raumschiff-Flüge. 
Klar, hast schon recht. Im weitesten Sinne ist Doom oder Dead Space Weltraumspiel. 

Aber "das beste Weltraumspiel", muss für mich schon die Möglichkeit bieten auch selbst im Schiff zu fliegen.
Das konnte man ja, soweit ich mich erinnere, weder bei Doom noch bei Dead Space.
So ist es ein toller Shooter, der im Weltraum spielt.
Wobei bei Dead Space gab es ja imo sogar wenigstens Spielereien mit der Schwerkraft, oder?


----------



## MrFob (28. Mai 2012)

Haette ja fast fuer Mass Effect 2 gestimmt aber das ist fuer mich kein richtiges Weltraumspiel. Schliesslich ist man ja im eigentlichen Spiel immer zu Fuss auf Planeten oder Raumstationen unterwegs.
Deshalb geht meine Stimme dann doch an Freelancer. Das braucht sowieso unbedingt mal eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2012)

Schwer zu entscheiden. Ich würde folgende Spiele aus folgenden Gründen wählen:

Wing Commander 2 - Die Storypräsentation war damals einzigartig und beinahe auf dem Niveau, was Mass Effect heute bietet (natürlich nicht mit der heutigen Grafik). Die Charaktere waren toll und die ganze Geschichte hat mich einfach von Anfang bis Ende mitgerissen

X-Wing - Der erste Teil ... der mit den richtig fiesen, verdammt harten Missionen. Hab ich ewig dran gesessen und verdammt viel rumgeflucht, weil man während der Missionen, die auch gerne mal weit über eine halbe Stunde dauern konnten, nicht speichern konnte. Gerade wegen des hohen Schwierigkeitsgrades ist mir das Spiel positiver in Erinnerung geblieben als Tie Fighter oder X-Wing Alliance

I-War - (auch Independence War genannt). Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Spielen bot dieses den größten Simulationsfaktor. Physik, Technik, glaubwürdige Einsätze und ne interessante Story ... alles vorhanden. Gerade das Konzept des LDS-Antriebs, (steht für Linear Displacement Drive, hat nichts mit LSD zutun) fand ich sehr gelungen, da man praktisch stufenlos zwischen Schritttempo und ca. 0,5 facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit wählen konnte.

Aus der Liste wähle ich daher I-War.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. Mai 2012)

Für mich ganz klar FreeSpace 2.
Man hab ich das damals lang gespielt. Eine damals umwerfende, heute noch ansehliche Optik, super zu Steuern, spannende Geschichte und absolut grandios inszenierte Weltraumgefechte. Als kleiner Jäger zwischen nem Haufen feindlicher Abfangjäger zu nem riesigen Schlachtkreuzer vorkämpfen, und erst die Geschütze und dann Triebwerke lahmlegen, dann Sprungpunkt sichern auf das mein Kreuzer reinkommen kann und dem gegnerischen Schlachtschiff den Rest gibt. Wie geil war das denn bitte?


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade das Konzept des LDS-Antriebs, (steht für Linear Displacement Drive, hat nichts mit LSD zutun) fand ich sehr gelungen, da man praktisch stufenlos zwischen Schritttempo und ca. 0,5 facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit wählen konnte.


Warum heißt das nicht LDD?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Warum heißt das nicht LDD?


 
Gute Frage, ich forsche mal kurz nach  Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass das so stimmt.

*edit*

Keine offizielle Quelle, aber die sind inzwischen schwierig zu finden: LDS steht für Linear Displacement Drive System. Warum das Dingen nicht LDDS heißt kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen 

Quelle: http://upminder.narod.ru/articles/iwar2/encyclopedia/technology/propulsion/lds/index.html


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Keine offizielle Quelle, aber die sind inzwischen schwierig zu finden: LDS steht für Linear Displacement Drive System. Warum das Dingen nicht LDDS heißt kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen


Mmh. Ok, danke. Ist genehmigt, auch wenn der König nicht ganz zufrieden ist.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (28. Mai 2012)

Operation Eastside. Punkt.


----------



## BlueDragon92 (28. Mai 2012)

freelancer ist einfach nur geil
und ich habs mehrmals durchgespielt


----------



## BikeRider (28. Mai 2012)

Wing Commander (auf den Amiga)


----------



## Thethingagain (28. Mai 2012)

Freelancer - und dann Wing Commander am Amiga


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2012)

Pudwerx schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Elite.


War auch mein erster Gedanke... weils auch mein ersten Weltraumspiel war 
Ok, das Beste ists sicherlich nicht mehr, aber ein Pioneer sollte man in einer Liste schon auf aufführen.
Denn damals wars wohl das beste Weltraumspiel.


----------



## DAmado (28. Mai 2012)

Also für mich ganz klar Master of Orion 2, da wird sich heute immer noch mit meinem Vater um die Vorherrschaft im Universum gestritten.


----------



## der-jan (28. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Eine super Reihe. Aber wenn ich an "Weltraumspiel" denke, dann denke ich an Raumschiff-Flüge.
> Klar, hast schon recht. Im weitesten Sinne ist Doom oder Dead Space Weltraumspiel.
> 
> Aber "das beste Weltraumspiel", muss für mich schon die Möglichkeit bieten auch selbst im Schiff zu fliegen.
> ...


 
"weltraumspiel" sollte schon spiele bezeichnen - die im all also "im raum" spielen und nicht auf planeten - denn sonst könnte man ja auch im umkehrschluss sagen - auch die erde ist ein planet im weltraum also wären quasi alle spiele "weltraumspiele"

für mich gibt es da eigentlich nur freelancer weil das war eingängig genug daß da auch ich meine freunde dran hatte - bei sachen wie starlancer, i war, homeland hat ich oft schon im tutorial den faden verloren, war mir das jeweilige spiel zu unübersichtlich

würde gern mal wieder sowas spielen - wenn es sich wieder so eingängig wie freelancer spielen würde...


----------



## DrKuki (28. Mai 2012)

Schade dass es nicht für jedes der aufgeführten Games ein Bild in der Galerie gibt. Es sind zwar 23 Seiten aber davon 3 nur Werbung. Von Aliance (ganz am Ende) ist leider auch nichts drin . Einige der Bilder sind auch Qualitativ eher dürftig (grausam). Das liegt aber nicht am Screenshot! Das hätte man doch besser machen können......


----------



## Hjorgar (28. Mai 2012)

Also eigentlich steht für mich Wing Commander an erster Stelle, aber wenn ich in die Wertung noch die Grafik einbeziehe, dann ist es doch Freelancer geworden. Schade, dass es heute keine adäquaten Spiele in dieser Form gibt, hätte wirklich mal wieder riesig Lust darauf sowas zu spielen.


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> "weltraumspiel" sollte schon spiele bezeichnen - die im all also "im raum" spielen und nicht auf planeten - denn sonst könnte man ja auch im umkehrschluss sagen - auch die erde ist ein planet im weltraum also wären quasi alle spiele "weltraumspiele"


Fnde ich nicht. Ein "Weltraumspiel" sollte auch Elemente eines Weltraumspiel abseits der Story bieten. Weil für das Gameplay selbst ist es doch bei Doom (z.B.) egal, wo das spielt. 
Vor allem, wenn es um "das beste Weltraumspiel" geht. Das beste Weltraumspiel ohne Raumschiffe? 

Dann wäre jetzt ein Jump n Run mit einem Marsmännchen als Spielfigur für dich auch ein Weltraumspiel?


----------



## FrostByte-GER (28. Mai 2012)

Oh mann, fiese Frage...Dead Space, Sins of a Solar Empire, Mass Effect, Darkstar One und ebenso die X-Reihe - Alles epische Space-Games meines Lebens  Aber Freelancer, bei Freelancer krieg ich heute immernoch nicht die Kinnlade zu. Es ist einfach nur scheisse, dass keine Fortsetzung kommt v.v


----------



## Propagandhi (28. Mai 2012)

kein Starcraft\Starcraft 2 ?


----------



## Bulle1337 (28. Mai 2012)

Kristian schrieb:


> Eve-Online kennen leider nur zu wenige und es nicht zugänglich genug für Normalsterbliche mit Arbeit und Freunden... ansonsten auch ein sehr faszinierendes Spiel, welches ich nie wirklich spielen konnte.


 
Jop, ein super Spiel. Das Spiel ist vorallem "Kiddi"- Resistent, denn das Spiel ist einfach zu Komplex, als das sich da kleine wuselige Spieler sich daran verkreifen. 
Für mich ganz klar ein Favourit, denn Du kannst wirklich alles machen in EVE - Kennen halt zu wenige/wurde halt nicht so gehypt wie andere Blockbustergames. Dennoch sind täglich ~36.000 Spieler online. Wer also auf komplexes Handel, Farmen, Kampf (PVE) und PVP steht, ist bei EVE defintiv richtig und nicht zugänglich für Normalsterbliche mit Arbeit und Freunden würde ich nicht sagen. Sollst ja spaß haben am spielen und nicht wien Blöder dich da zu tode suchten. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2012)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Jop, ein super Spiel. Das Spiel ist vorallem "Kiddi"- Resistent, denn das Spiel ist einfach zu Komplex, als das sich da kleine wuselige Spieler sich daran verkreifen.
> Für mich ganz klar ein Favourit, denn Du kannst wirklich alles machen in EVE - Kennen halt zu wenige/wurde halt nicht so gehypt wie andere Blockbustergames. Dennoch sind täglich ~36.000 Spieler online. Wer also auf komplexes Handel, Farmen, Kampf (PVE) und PVP steht, ist bei EVE defintiv richtig.
> 
> Hand zum Gruß
> Bulle


EVE ist schon genial... wenn man viel Zeit hat.
Ich habe auch ein paar Wochen gespielt, danach fehlte mir schlicht die Zeit.
Aber wenn ich mal wieder mehr Freizeit habe, sthet das Spiel ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste


----------



## Meckermann (28. Mai 2012)

Da Alpha Centauri kein Weltraum-Spiel (keine Ahnung warum das immer wieder behauptet wird), bleibt mir nur für Master of Orion 2 zu stimmen.


----------



## d00mfreak (28. Mai 2012)

Eve Online. Wer für was anderes votet, kennt es nicht. Oder er hat eine generelle Abneigung gegen MMOs.

Als Einzelspielererfahrung empfand ich auch Nexus als sehr gut


----------



## der-jan (28. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Fnde ich nicht. Ein "Weltraumspiel" sollte auch Elemente eines Weltraumspiel abseits der Story bieten. Weil für das Gameplay selbst ist es doch bei Doom (z.B.) egal, wo das spielt.
> Vor allem, wenn es um "das beste Weltraumspiel" geht. Das beste Weltraumspiel ohne Raumschiffe?
> 
> Dann wäre jetzt ein Jump n Run mit einem Marsmännchen als Spielfigur für dich auch ein Weltraumspiel?



hmm lies nochmal meine zeilen - ich glaube du hast genau das gegenteil da "herausgelesen"


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> hmm lies nochmal meine zeilen - ich glaube du hast genau das gegenteil da "herausgelesen"


Jup, stimmt. Tut mir leid. Heute ist echt nicht mein Tag. 
Du hast natürlich recht.


----------



## legion333 (28. Mai 2012)

Hab für Mass Effect gestimmt. Das meiste von der Liste kenn ich nicht, war bestimmt vor meiner Zeit, oder als ich noch zu klein zum Zocken war


----------



## gamechris (28. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Liste noch um eins ergänzen darf: Star Trek: Armada. Für mich als Trekkie damals ein Erlebnis, selten so eine spannende Kampagne in einem Echtzeit-Strategiespiel erlebt



Sign 

Von der Liste muss ich wohl Mass Effect 2 nehmen. Anonsten wäre es Ascendancy geworden.


----------



## Amanra (28. Mai 2012)

Also ich müsste mich jetzt zwischen Mass Effect und X3 entscheiden... allerdings zwischen mass effect 1 und X 3 Terran Conflict. Ich finde, ME1 war die viel interessantere RPG-Erfahrung als ME2 und X3 Terran Conflict hat mich gegenüber dem Vorgänger weit mehr motiviert, weil die Grafik noch besser war und vor allem, weil endlich eine Maussteuerung drin war... die Vielzahl der notwendigen Tasten hat das Vergnügen vorher schon vermiest


----------



## Andi2008 (28. Mai 2012)

I-War (Teil 1) war ein richtig gutes Weltraumspiel.
Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## dennis-2810 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne leider nur Mass Effect 2 aus der Liste  Weltraumspiele waren noch nie mein Ding. Leider ist ME1 nicht in der Liste.. hätte dafür gestimmt.


----------



## Malifurion (28. Mai 2012)

Also in meinen Augen ist das beste Weltraumspiel nicht mal in der Liste dabei! Das war nämlich Frontier: Elite auf dem Amiga C64.


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (28. Mai 2012)

für mich wars Rebel Assault, weils mein erstes war..


----------



## Runaway33b (28. Mai 2012)

Freelancer hat mich seinerzeit so begeistert, dass ich es von Anfang bis Ende ohne Schlaf durchgezockt habe ( so gute 26 stunden  ). 
Das waren noch Zeiten ^^


----------



## Independents (28. Mai 2012)

Sind sehr schöne spiele dabei wie X-Wing, Wing Commander, Freespace, Homeworld aber nix auch wirklich garnix geht über Independendece War. 

Schaut mal youtube vorbei und schaut es euch mal an. Das bemerkenswerte war auch das es grafisch eher unbedeutend war aber story mäßig ein richtig gefesselt hat. Das spiel bot 3 enden und eine menge an CGI sequencen.


----------



## StarChild68 (28. Mai 2012)

Das beste ist gar nicht dabei! Elite! das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Sorehead (28. Mai 2012)

Mir fehlt X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter in der Liste - die genialen Raumschlachten aus X-Wing oder TIE Fighter, aber eben im Multiplayer ... Hat uns seinerzeit auf den kleinen privaten Gartenhaus-und-Keller-LANs mehr gefesselt als War- / Starcraft, Command & Conquer, Quake und der Duke.
Andere Weltraum-Flieger wie Freelancer oder auch modernere wie Black Prophecy o.ä. sind leider nie mehr an das besondere Gefühl aus diesem Spiel dran gekommen ... Ist irgendwie ein ähnlicher Unterschied wie zwischen Call Of Duty und Battlefield - Run & Gun gegen Taktik & Teamplay. Beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, beides kann Spaß machen, aber wirklich lieben kann man nur eines.


----------



## JCFR (29. Mai 2012)

Schwierige Frage, vor allem deswegen, weil sich schlecht definieren lässt, was man mit Weltraumspiel" verbindet. 
Alpha Centauri - da gings doch mehr um Planeten als um Weltraum. 
Und im Dead Space war man doch auch vorwiegend in einem schiff unterwegs.  Ich finde, der Weltraum müsste eine viel zentralere Rolle spielen, als nur ein kleiner Teil des Handlungssettings zu sein, wie z.B. in ME2. 

Insofern qualifizieren sich für das Ranking doch ohnehin nur die Weltraum-Action-Shooter. Und da schwanke ich zwischen Freespace 2 und Freelancer.


----------



## Corkie1980 (29. Mai 2012)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Also eigentlich steht für mich Wing Commander an erster Stelle, aber wenn ich in die Wertung noch die Grafik einbeziehe, dann ist es doch Freelancer geworden. Schade, dass es heute keine adäquaten Spiele in dieser Form gibt, hätte wirklich mal wieder riesig Lust darauf sowas zu spielen.


 

Du willst ein Spiel was (imho) besser ist als Wing Commander mit einer recht aktuellen Grafik?

Dann schau mal hier.

Freespace 2 - GOG.com

Hard Light Productions

Oh und falls sich jemand fragt. "Warum zum Geier postet der ein Spiel von 1999 und sagt das hat aktuelle Grafik? Das sieht doch sch.. aus 11elf!!!"

Schaut mal hier was das Source Code Projekt hervorgebracht hat. Achtet auf den Hinweis am Anfang "INGAME GRAFIK". 

Freespace Open Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Sheggo (29. Mai 2012)

also die Auswahl ist schon recht seltsam... Alpha Centauri ist mal definitiv kein "Weltraumspiel". dann müssten alle Spiele, in denen ein Planet vorkommt, Weltraumspiele sein...
Und Mass Effect 2 ist aufgeführt, 1&3 nicht? X3 Reunion ist aufgeführt, die anderen X-Teile nicht?

Das Bild zu Alpha Centauri ist auch aus Civ4 oder sowas, oder nicht!? Hab die Grafik schlechter in Erinnerung


----------



## wipeout (29. Mai 2012)

Wow, sich aus so einer Liste zu entscheiden.... die ist ja nicht mal nach Genres aufgeteilt....

Ich hab mich dann mal für Freespace 2 entschieden, weil es durch die aktive (Mod-)Community so unglaublich groß ist.

Mass Effect 1-3 habe ich sehr gerne gespiel. Mochte sogar das Ende  Aber für mich ist es trotzem kein Weltraumspiel.


----------



## Ash2X (29. Mai 2012)

EIgentlich eine leichte Frage,warum aber gerade Mass Effect 2 statt dem deutlich beliebteren Erstling genommen wurde ist eher fraglich...


----------



## ELSI (29. Mai 2012)

Colony Wars

Darklight Conflict

G-Police﻿


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

Für mich ganz klar: Tie Fighter (CD-Version).
Abwechslungsreiche, anspruchsvolle Missionen, großer Anzahl an Gleiter, wunderbar präsentierte Story.


----------



## Ziggy-X (29. Mai 2012)

Das beste ist nicht dabei: Metroid
Es müsste dann wohl eher das beste PC Weltraumspiel aller Zeiten heißen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (29. Mai 2012)

[X] Nexus: The Jupiter Incident

extrem geile Grafik die seit Jahren keiner mehr erreicht hat, mit einem minimalen Hardwarehunger.

Die Jungs hätten ihre Engine an andere Studios verkaufen sollen dann wäre der Laden vielleicht nicht pleite gegangen und wir hätten heute mehr gut aussehende SciFi Spiele.

Die Story vom Spiel selber war eher Nebensache und selbst die war nichtmal schlecht.

Wenn ich mir dagegen die Technik von neueren Spielen wie Star Trek Legacy oder Online anschaue könnt ich heulen wie ALT die aussehen, und der Hardware Hunger steht in keinem Verhältnis zur gebotenen Optik.

wenn ihr das Spiel nicht kennt gebt den Namen mal in youtube ein und schaut euch nen paar Videos in HD an. und wenns gefällt auf Steam gibts das super billig.


----------



## Dijn (29. Mai 2012)

Hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Man kann doch nicht einen 3rd-Person-Shooter, wie "Dead Space", mit einer Weltraum-Handelssimulation wie "X3" vergleichen. Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Spielerfahrungen. Die Tatsache allein dass es sich im Weltraum abspielt reicht nicht.


----------



## gamerhh (30. Mai 2012)

BlueDragon92 schrieb:


> freelancer ist einfach nur geil
> und ich habs mehrmals durchgespielt



Jaaa!!!

Freelancer hat mich damals auch derbe gefesselt 

Viele andere Weltraumspiele habe ich aber auch nie richtig angefangen zu zokken.


----------



## fireblader (24. Juni 2012)

X-Wing Alliance gefolgt von Freelancer und Wing Commander


----------



## knarfe1000 (25. Juni 2012)

Tie-Fighter, dicht gefolgt von Freespace 2 und Wing Commander 3.


----------



## Daxl (4. Juli 2012)

Wing Commander III war wirklich Kult und konnte stundenlang fesseln. Die Nachfolger waren auch ganz ok, kamen m.E. aber nicht ganz ran - obwohl aktueller.


----------



## dampflok01 (6. August 2013)

Ich habe früher viele Weltraumgames gespielt. Darunter gehörten "Freelancer", "I-War", "Wing Commander III" und "Privateer 1 und 2" zu meinen Favoriten. Auch wenn die Storyverläufe mitunter sehr geradlinig waren, haben die alle Spaß gebracht. Aber nun, ihr glaubt es nicht, ich als alter Knacker (56) habe voriges Jahr die ersten beide Teile von "Mass Effect" bis zum Ende durchgezockt und war begeistert. Warum? Totale abwechslungsreiche Handlung, hervorgehoben durch zwischeneingeblendete fast filmreife Zwischensequenzen. Nicht mehr geradliniger Storyverlauf. Du bestimmst mit deinem Handeln, wie das Ende ausgeht, indem du mit den Figuren im Spiel redest und den richtigen Button drückst oder auch nicht. Umwerfend gute Synchronisation und hervorragende Schauspielerstimmen haben das ganze Flaire abgerundet. Zuallerletzt muß ich die top Spielegrafik hervorheben. Deswegen stimme ich für "Mass Effect".


----------



## Vordack (6. August 2013)

Privateer 2
Freelancer
Wing Commancer 1
Starlancer
I-War 2


----------

